# Rapala Scatter Raps-worth the $$ or just alot of hype?



## BloodStone (Jan 23, 2014)

*Hello;
I May be slightly behind the times but, I've been debating whether or not to open the ole' wallet & buy a Rapala Scatter Rap or not. 
I don't know about anybody else but $8.00-$10.00 for a single lure seems a bit steep. 
Can you just imagine losing it on a snag #-o 
Anyway, has anybody else used a Scatter Rap (style?) & your results...??*


----------



## Brine (Jan 23, 2014)

You better stay away from swimbaits :LOL2: 

I've never fished the scatter rap; however, most of my jerkbaits cost $7 - $15


----------



## jojo (Jan 23, 2014)

Rapala's crankbaits are all overpriced in my opinion. I do like them, but they are just not built very well for how much you pay for them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2014)

They are OK - nothing magic about them


You need to start surf fishing for striped bass if you want to spend some money on lures - they all seem to start around $25 and go wayyyy up from there


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 24, 2014)

> You better stay away from swimbaits :LOL2:
> I've never fished the scatter rap; however, most of my jerkbaits cost $7 - $15





> You need to start surf fishing for striped bass if you want to spend some money on lures - they all seem to start around $25 and go wayyyy up from there



:shock:* HOLY CRAP!  
You know the saying, "a bad day fishing beats a good day at work"? 
Well, obviously not if your bad day fishing includes losing some of your $$ baits $$ to snags & broken-off fish, then 
a good day at work wins!  
(thank God for yard sales & flea markets :lol*


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339581#p339581 said:


> BloodStone » Fri Jan 24, 2014 11:17 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> > You better stay away from swimbaits :LOL2:
> ...




Take a look here: 

https://www.rmtackle.com/RM-Smith-Custom-Plugs_c_17.html


And I use Rico Poppers for FW bass - they are freakin awesome and awesome expensive (around 20.00 each for the little bastages - but they catch fish and hook up perfect)


----------



## Butthead (Jan 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339590#p339590 said:


> Captain Ahab » Fri Jan 24, 2014 1:28 pm[/url]"]
> 
> And I use Rico Poppers for FW bass - they are freakin awesome and awesome expensive (around 20.00 each for the little bastages - but they catch fish and hook up perfect)



I too use the Rico. Great bait and at about $20 a pop I feel a lot better knowing that they float.


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 25, 2014)

> Take a look here:
> https://www.rmtackle.com/RM-Smith-Custom-Plugs_c_17.html
> And I use Rico Poppers for FW bass - they are freakin awesome and awesome expensive (around 20.00 each for the little bastages - but they catch fish and hook up perfect)



*No offense, what's so awesome about them (especially for $20.00! :shock ? 
The popper looks alot like the ones Berkley & Rebel make. 
And others pictured on the sight look like old Heddon knock offs (aka River Runts) & Creek Chub's Pikie Minnow*


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 25, 2014)

I agree they look like many other poppers - but something with how they lay in the water - the subtle sound and the hook up ability. I have fished them side by side with less expensive versions - The Rico will get more and better hits, and hooks up more often


----------



## redbug (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a few of the scatter raps they have caught fish for me so I think they are worth the money
I have a "few" high dollar baits in my inventory I have rico's that are awesome the cup is slightly different than the rebel and the boady has a slight mod on it to let it sit in the water.
My favorite deep water crank bait is a rapala DT 16 they out fish the dd22 for me 
It all depends on what you are looking to do catch fish or just fish lol 
just kidding on that but I feel I get my money out of the lucky craft baits I have 

if you like top water fishing look at the depps buzz jet JR they cant be beat and at $25 to $30 each you cant go wrong 

one problem I have using them is MUSKIE INC. !!! they have stocked so many muskie around here that the fish of a 1000 casts has now become very common to catch they will trash your high dollar baits in a second but if they get in the boat it wont happen twice


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks RedBug - now I am on TW looking at the Deps baits! Sheeesh, anyone want to send me some money so I can buy more tackle I will likely only use a few times? Jim????


----------



## redbug (Jan 25, 2014)

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Deps_Buzzjet_Jr_3/descpage-DBJR.html

you will love them fish slow and they look like a jitterbug fish it fast and it is a wake bait


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339493#p339493 said:


> BloodStone » 23 Jan 2014, 16:21[/url]"]*Hello;
> I May be slightly behind the times but, I've been debating whether or not to open the ole' wallet & buy a Rapala Scatter Rap or not.
> I don't know about anybody else but $8.00-$10.00 for a single lure seems a bit steep.
> Can you just imagine losing it on a snag #-o
> Anyway, has anybody else used a Scatter Rap (style?) & your results...??*


_
What's not pricy these days.................. :LOL2: 

I haven't tried the "Scatter Rap" yet but I will probably but a couple. I like Rapala Xrap, Twitchin Rap I've us the magnum CD 14 and CD 18 for years. I've caught just about everything you could imagine on them. Snook, tarpon, grouper, cobia, even snapper and trout. yeh they are a little pricy but I think the quality is there as far as I'm concerned. _


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 25, 2014)

> ...if you like top water fishing look at the depps buzz jet JR they cant be beat and at $25 to $30 each you cant go wrong


*
I reiterate...HOLY CRAP! $25-$30.00 for a single fw bass style lure!! :shock: 
No offense- THAT'S INSANE!! (I've heard of gouging but...)
What do you do if you loose it, dive-in in hopes of retrieval, get drunk or just commit suicide?* :lol:


----------



## redbug (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339744#p339744 said:


> BloodStone » Sat Jan 25, 2014 7:50 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> > ...if you like top water fishing look at the depps buzz jet JR they cant be beat and at $25 to $30 each you cant go wrong
> ...


I tie on another one and go fishing... even old baits cost money my wife likes to use the jitter stick they don't make them anymore 
you can find them on e bay for 30 each 
fishing is my hobby so I enjoy it


----------



## fish devil (Jan 25, 2014)

:twisted: I have a handful of $25 lures that work but I'm not really a big fan of the real expensive stuff. I know a few guys that have a $1000+ worth of swimbaits. :shock: I don't like to fish worrying about losing lures. MY favorite is the SK King Shad......


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 1, 2014)

*Finally got my hands on a Scatter Rap (perch) minnow style (5"). And as luck would have it, a local Meijers had one left clearance out from $8.99 to $6.74. 
Plus just for 2 days, you could take an additional 50% off any outdoor clearance merchandise. So I got it for $3.57! \/ (patience is indeed a virtue!)*


----------



## BR1 (Mar 16, 2014)

I haven't fished the scatter rap but have the x-rap and I fish it a lot. Get you a lure retriever of some type if you fish where there are a lot of places to hang up. As far as price for lures, go to www.jann'snetcraft.com and get crankbaits either already painted or paint them yourself for a lot less $. You'll need to get some split rings and hooks too.


----------

